# Apple PowerPC Fully Encrypted Install Problem



## hdokie (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,

I'm having trouble installing a full disk encrypted FreeBSD on my PowerPC Mac Mini (PowerMac10,1). Everything is fine but on boot, i get the "mountroot>" prompt, and the only devices available are the partitions (no .eli devices)

my geli encrypted partition was created with the command: (no passphrase, just a keyfile)

```
geli init -b -a HMAC/SHA256 -l256 -P -k enc.key /dev/ada0s5
```
and is confirmed to have the boot 'flag' with "geli list"

In my /boot/loader.conf (on the unencrypted partition) i have:

```
geom_eli_load="YES"
geli_ada0s5_keyfile0_load="YES"
geli_ada0s5_keyfile0_type="ada0s5:geli_keyfile0"
geli_ada0s5_keyfile0_name="/boot/enc.key"
vfs.root.mountfrom="ufs:/dev/ada0s5.eli"
```

I can confirm this is being read and loaded from the EFI (before the mac boots _my_ FreeBSD kernel) with "lsmod":

```
/boot/kernel/kernel
.....
.....truncated
.....
modules: geom_eli.1
0xae0b70: /boot/enc.key (ada0s5:geli_keyfile0, 0x2000)
```
(and the fact it says it loads the module on boot into EFI )

and the last line of output of "show" has: (meaning the loader has read/understood the config)

```
vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ada0s5.eli
```

But still when i boot into my kernel, it gets to the point of mounting root, and says "mount from ufs:/dev/ada0s5.eli failed with error 19" and listing devices with "?" shows no .eli devices

I have searched all over for guides for encrypted installs for PowerPC but found nothing specific (even in standard FreeBSD installs for PowerPC)

Disk Layout:
/dev/ada0s2 - Apple Bootstrap
/dev/ada0s3 - Unencrypted /boot
/dev/ada0s4 - unused (but will be encrypted swap)
/dev/ada0s5 - GELI encrypted root

Guides I've followed:
https://www.dan.me.uk/blog/2012/05/05/full-disk-encryption-in-freebsd-9-x-well-almost/
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29652
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19082


I've tried to be as comprehensive as possible but there's probably more information i can give  It feels like it's just on the cusp of working and there's something really simple i have to do...If anyone can point me in the right direction or offer any help it would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hdokie (Sep 15, 2012)

Problem Solved!

PowerPC isn't great at dependencies when it comes to module loading.

So i added the following to loader.conf: 

```
zlib_load="YES"
crypto_load="YES"
```

And now it loads the geli partitions on boot fine 

Credit goes to Andreas on the mailing list


Thanks

Howard


----------

